# Night sights for my G20?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I want to put night sights on my G20 what do you guys like?


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I have Meprolites on my Glocks and they are good sights - actually an improvement on the originals unrelated to the tritium dots for glow in the dark.

However, I've concluded after several years that night sights turn out to be less of a good idea that they originally did for me, at least. First, they encourage breaking rules # 3 and # 4 and, in my opinion, using a Surefire flash light Harries like is a better chioce because yoou can be sure of your target before shooting it.

The other thing, when shooting, I shoot with both eyes open in daylight but can't do that with night sights because I always see four dots in the dark and have to close my left eye to identify the correct front sight to use. 

YMMV

:smt1099


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*2nd the motion............Meprolites...!.......*


----------

